# HDMI Splitter with 3D Support?



## sghavim

Has anyone used the new HDMI Splitter with 3D Support? If this works it can really help for the people who have legacy receivers and dont want to get new ones.The website is hdtvsupply.com/at-hd-v12.html It says that it is 1.3 but supports 3D but not HDMI with ethernet. If this is a good product i would buy this so I can get my 3d and HD-audio from my PS3 when it gets its 3D Blu-ray update rather than getting the panny 3d blu ray player. thanks


----------



## walford

Any splitter that supports HDMI 1.3 will support the splitting of 3D HDMI 1.4a formated content since it can be sent over older HDMI cables. Only new HDMI 1.4 functionality such as ethernet over HDMI require a different splitter since these functiions require more wires in the cable. The cables you have toay will also support the 3D blu-ray update from your PS3.

Is the splitter you are considering an inexpensive Y splitter or a powered splitter? I didn't check the link.


----------



## sghavim

it's a powered splitter


----------



## Darin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18790021
> 
> 
> Any splitter that supports HDMI 1.3 will support the splitting of 3D HDMI 1.4a formated content since it can be sent over older HDMI cables.



That is not my understanding. An HDMI splitter isn't _really_ a splitter. It's a repeater. There are separate handshakes between the source and the "splitter", and the "splitter" and the targets. 1.3 devices don't have knowledge of the 3D protocols, and would fail as being a 3D capable device during the handshake.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sghavim* /forum/post/18787696
> 
> 
> Has anyone used the new HDMI Splitter with 3D Support? If this works it can really help for the people who have legacy receivers and dont want to get new ones.The website is hdtvsupply.com/at-hd-v12.html It says that it is 1.3 but supports 3D but not HDMI with ethernet. If this is a good product i would buy this so I can get my 3d and HD-audio from my PS3 when it gets its 3D Blu-ray update rather than getting the panny 3d blu ray player. thanks



From your link:



> Quote:
> Supports EDID functionality. The unit will detect the first HDMI/DVI output source's EDID and record it in the unit.





> Quote:
> Read more: http://www.hdtvsupply.com/at-hd-v12.html#ixzz0rDairOK1





I believe it will work with 1.3 receivers by running the 1st output to the TV and the 2nd output to the receiver. Pretty expensive fix, IMO.


----------



## Ron Jones

I suspect most people that need one will wait for a $50(ish) model from monoprice.


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones* /forum/post/18797025
> 
> 
> I suspect most people that need one will wait for a $50(ish) model from monoprice.




Heck, I'd have no problem paying $99.99 for it, if it worked.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18794572
> 
> 
> [snip]...I believe it will work with 1.3 receivers by running the 1st output to the TV and the 2nd output to the receiver. Pretty expensive fix, IMO.




I believe I was wrong. The unit will trick the source into sending the 3D signal, but the AVR might still not be able to process it for audio.


See this post, http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post18796205 discussing the viability of using the Gefen HDMI Detective for the same purpose.


----------



## padlock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18797494
> 
> 
> I believe I was wrong. The unit will trick the source into sending the 3D signal, but the AVR might still not be able to process it for audio.
> 
> 
> See this post, http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post18796205 discussing the viability of using the Gefen HDMI Detective for the same purpose.



If that's true, how does the panasonic 3d Blu-Ray player with two HDMI outputs work? Does it send an audio only signal on one of the outputs?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *padlock* /forum/post/18798948
> 
> 
> If that's true, how does the panasonic 3d Blu-Ray player with two HDMI outputs work? Does it send an audio only signal on one of the outputs?



Yes - you can configure one of the HDMI outputs ( I believe it is the SUB OUT) to output HD Audio only - no video.


----------



## socwrkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdmi858* /forum/post/18930976
> 
> 
> Amazon has the ViewHD 1x2 splitter with 3D support at the best price.
> 
> 
> "ViewHD 2 Port 1x2 Power Splitter Supports 3D 1080P Video" at $59.95 with priority mail shipping!



so would this work for someone that has a 3d blu-ray player without 2 hdmi outputs so that someone could still get the uncompressed audio on a receiver that is not 3d capable. i.e. If i wanted to later used my PS3 as my

3d bluray player and still get trueHD audio?

Thanks

-Chris

p.s. i also assume there isn't any negative effect on picture or sound quality?


----------



## Darin

I don't see that splitter listed on Amazon (or anywhere that I looked) with 3d support.


----------



## sghavim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *socwrkr* /forum/post/18934853
> 
> 
> so would this work for someone that has a 3d blu-ray player without 2 hdmi outputs so that someone could still get the uncompressed audio on a receiver that is not 3d capable. i.e. If i wanted to later used my PS3 as my
> 
> 3d bluray player and still get trueHD audio?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -Chris
> 
> p.s. i also assume there isn't any negative effect on picture or sound quality?



the link is amazon.com/ViewHD-Power-Splitter-Supports-Newest/dp/B003WJ92NC/ref=sr_1_14?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1279644470&sr=1-14 


I also im trying to find out if this works for the ps3 and a non 3d receiver anyone have this splitter?


----------



## toysonline

*Report test 3D player->onkyo 905(HDMI 1.3 AVM)-> Samsuung C-7000*

Hdmi cable ...1 is 1.4 another 2 is 1.3b

Check 3D player to TV.....====3D working Fine...

Using AVR hdmi pass trough ======3D do no work....

Using HDMI splitter. 1 in and 2 out ( with powersupply)=====3d work ,,,,But AVR cannot detect any HD sound(AVR display no HD sound contack)

Just go back to the computer Cable shop...Refund the HDMI splitter money>>>

If possible...PLease let me know....Which brand HDMI splitter can working fine..

Thanks


----------



## Darin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toysonline* /forum/post/18936239
> 
> 
> Using HDMI splitter. 1 in and 2 out ( with powersupply)=====3d work ,,,,But AVR cannot detect any HD sound(AVR display no HD sound contack)
> 
> ...PLease let me know....Which brand HDMI splitter can working fine..
> 
> Thanks



I don't think there's any way you'll get HD sound _and_ 3D with that hardware. You either need a player with two HDMI outputs, or a 1.4 receiver, or SOME way of converting the frame-packed signal into something a 1.3 receiver can understand. Fortunately for us with DLP TVs, the Mitsubishi checkerboard converter will fulfill that last option (assuming that it works with a 1.3 AVR between it and the TV). But your TV isn't going to understand the checkerboard format. One possible hacked together workaround would be: 3D player -> HDMI splitter -> Mits adapter -> Geffen HDMI detective -> receiver, with the other side of the splitter going straight to the TV. But that's a clunky setup.


See here .


----------



## walford

Only a HDMI 1.4 receiver knows how to get the sound from the HDMI 1.4 packed frame output from a 3D disk being played in a 3D BR disk player.


----------



## PHAMOS1

Is the framepacking issue present in both Bitstream and LPCM


----------



## sghavim

has anyone used the HDMI splitters that say they have 3D support ?


----------



## cesar2010

Im currently using this $13.95 splitter with my PS3 & DTV receiver to Mitsubishi adaptor n DLP TV n have no issues getting the 3D content.
http://cgi.ebay.com/HDMI-v1-3-HDCP-3...item53e286c85c


----------



## valestij




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cesar2010* /forum/post/18938732
> 
> 
> Im currently using this $13.95 splitter with my PS3 & DTV receiver to Mitsubishi adaptor n DLP TV n have no issues getting the 3D content.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HDMI-v1-3-HDCP-3...item53e286c85c



That is a switch, not a splitter. With that you pick if you want to watch the PS3 or the DTV receiver. Most people want the opposite, where you hook up a PS3 to both a TV and an Audio Receiver.


Anyone find a splitter that works good though with 3D? I have a DirecTV box that I split to 2 TVs; however once I got a new 3D TV the 3D channels don't work since the EDID information isn't passed through.


----------



## sghavim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valestij* /forum/post/18945887
> 
> 
> Anyone find a splitter that works good though with 3D? I have a DirecTV box that I split to 2 TVs; however once I got a new 3D TV the 3D channels don't work since the EDID information isn't passed through.



Thats what im looking for too. I dont have a 3d blu ray player to try out the splitters since im waiting for the ps3 to get its update in september. But nobody seems to have purchased any of these so called splitters with 3d support to see if it can handle 3d video to a 3dtv and HD-audio to a 1.3 AVR.


----------



## walford

Does anybody know which splitter destination display's EDID data is sent back to the splitter input source. Is is based on splitter output port number and/or on which ouputs ports have active connctions?

With 2D content DirectTV does not check the make/model number in the destinations EDID data to see if it is one they will output to like it does with 3D content.


----------



## Darin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18947783
> 
> 
> Does anybody know which splitter destination display's EDID data is sent back to the splitter input source. Is is based on splitter output port number and/or on which ouputs ports have active connctions?



It depends on the splitter. Some splitters have their own EDID, and report back the capabilities of the LEAST capable display connected to them (so that the sending device won't send a signal that every connected device can't handle). But some are based on port. I have a 1x2 splitter that reports back the EDID of whatever is connected to port 1. With that splitter, I could set my receiver up to output 1080p, even though the display connected to port 2 could only handle 720p or 1080i. I'm planning to connect it downstream of my Mits adapter (whenever it finally arrives), with port 1 connected directly to the TV, and port 2 going to the receiver. In theory, this should allow me to pass the signal through my receiver without having to buy an EDID spoofer, but I'm not sure it will help my situation: it's an older splitter, and I don't think it's 1.3. I'm not sure that it can pass audio.


But if it DOES work (even w/o audio), it may be cheaper to find a cheap (1.3+) 1x2 splitter that does the port 1 copy vs. unique EDID, than it would be to buy a Geffen HDMI detective.


----------



## walford

If your splitter can pass through 1080i or 720p HD content it is capable of passing through 3D content since the bandwidth requirement are the same.


----------



## Darin

It's not the video bandwidth I'm worried about (yet), it's whether or not it can handle audio over HDMI. This is a relatively old splitter. I seem to remember some people having issues with it in that regard. It wasn't an issue for me, because I was using it to get video to other rooms (which weren't HDMI audio capable anyway). Now that I'm considering repurposing it, I'll have to check and see what it can do.


But if this trick DOES work, then it, combined with a switch upstream of the Mits adapter, could be used to connect both the DirecTV DVR and the PS3 to the Mits adapter, upstream of the receiver (a little cheaper than getting an HDMI detective).


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdmi858* /forum/post/18958557
> 
> ViewHD 2 Port 1x2 Power Splitter Supports 3D 1080P Video














> Quote:
> ViewHD proudly introduces this FIRST HDMI 2 Port Power Spltter to deliver 3D 1080P video. This splitter has been fully tested to support all 3D formats upto 1080P, such as those from Samsung and Sony.


----------



## richard plumb

I hadn't considered the HD audio issue. My receiver doesn't decode HD audio, I feed it LPCM from the PS3. I also have a projector


So I need some way to split the output of the ps3 to a 3dtv, while still getting audio to my receiver *and* sending video to my projector.. I'd probably settle for DTS audio via optical if necessary until I update my receiver.


----------



## valestij




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdmi858* /forum/post/18958557
> 
> ViewHD 2 Port 1x2 Power Splitter Supports 3D 1080P Video



I'm a little skeptical of this splitter since it doesn't say exactly how it works. I have a cheap $30 monoprice splitter that "works" with 3D as long both EDIDs report they are capable. Since it takes the output with the lowest resolution and reports that back it doesn't work very well for me. Right now I'm using it but can only have one TV plugged in at a time (which defeats the purpose of the splitter).










If anyone can figure out it this thing uses the EDID info on like port 1, or if it has it's own EDID that just reports it's 3D capable that would be greatly appreciated. If it's the later, I'd still be worried since DirecTV I know will look at the EDID for specific 3D TV manufactures.


----------



## tofana10am

I've got a different problem...


I just received my Mits 3DC-1000 from HSN and have it connected up to HDMI Port 1 on the back of my 65C9 TV. What I'd like to do is use an HDMI Splitter to connect the Mits adapter to both HDMI Port 1 and HDMI Port 2. I will have Port 1 configured for 3D (3D Setting switched on in TV Menu) and Port 2 will be set to 3D off and will be used for viewing 2D content. This way I should be able to uniquely set brightness and color control for each input and should be able to simply toggle between inputs when switching from 2D to 3D content.


Has anyone tried this? Would something like the following product fit the bill?

http://www.amazon.com/Cables-Unlimit.../dp/B000KUYTDE


----------



## jansilverman

While waiting for the PS3 3D Blu-ray upgrade I thought I would try the 3D channels on DirecTV with the Mits 3DC-1000 3D adapter.


First you have to upgrade to an HR21 or better DirectTV DVR. When it arrived, I replaced my HR20 and plugged it into my existing HDMI signal path: HR21 to Integra DHC 9.9 AV Tuner to Mits 3DC-1000 to Mits WD-73838 TV. I tuned to channel 103 and on the screen it said ....not a 3D TV.... I called DirecTV and they said you can't go through an AV Receiver.


I plugged the HR21 HDMI cable directly into the 3DC. A very nice 3D picture emerged, quite frankly better then I expected. Of course, no sound through my AV Tuner based surround system. (No, I don't want to give up HD loss-less Audio and go with a coax connection or play the audio through the TV - which BTW does work.)


I guess I have the same question, is there a HDMI splitter that will give me two outputs, one with HD audio for the Integra to decode and one with 3D Video for the Mits?


I am also assuming I will have exactly the same problem when I implement the PS3 Blu-ray 3D upgrade. I bet the HDMI based PS3 3D signal won't work through the Integra.


----------



## Darin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jansilverman* /forum/post/19037392
> 
> 
> I guess I have the same question, is there a HDMI splitter that will give me two outputs, one with HD audio for the Integra to decode and one with 3D Video for the Mits?



There are plenty of HDMI splitters (more technically, distribution amps), the trick is finding one that works properly in such a setup. Most current ones seem to create their own EDID, and report back the "lowest common denominator" of the capabilities of the downstream connected devices. You _could_ end up telling the devices upstream of the splitter that you can only handle 2 channel audio (from the TV's EDID and only 2d video (from the AVRs EDID). Search this forum for Scubawoman's post... she seems to have found a splitter that works well for her, and she has similar equipment to you (and me). However, another consideration is, if your DHC 9.9 is similar to my Onkyo 875 (and I expect it probably is), you probably experience some audio and video delay going through the AVR due to the internal processing it does. If you delay the audio, but send the video straight to your TV, you may end up with lip sync issues. Another thing to consider: you won't lose lossless audio if you do toslink from the DirecTV receiver to the AVR, since plain old Dolby Digital is the best you can get out of DirecTV. But that still doesn't solve the lip sync issue, and also doesn't help you if you're trying to use the AVR as a switcher to allow multiple devices like the PS3 to connect to the adapter.


You are essentially in the same boat I and others are. Neither DirecTV nor Mitsubishi really thought things out (or just didn't care enough) about how their components would work with other components in a typical home theater setup. We are trying to petition DirecTV to modify their current software to allow us to enable 3d output even if their receiver doesn't detect a 3d device directly connected to it. See this thread , and this thread , but most importantly, post your setup in this thread , and explain why you need to go through your AVR.


----------



## jansilverman

Thanks for sending your message and the links. I will be posting my setup as requested.


I realize that I could use the toslink setup for DirecTV and not miss any lossless content as they don't broadcast the higher resolution formats. Though I didn't consider the lip sync problem as all my inputs (audio and video) currently go through the AVT and I never see the problem. I clearly see how I would if the video goes direct so this doesn't seem like a good solution.


Consequently, is the Gefen Detective Plus the best solution even if the splitter that Scubawoman uses works? I know it's more expensive but it shouldn't have the lip sync issues.


When the PS3 3D Blu-Ray capability is available (I understand this will be in Sept.) I want to put it through the AVT and I certainly don't want to limit the HD audio by using toslink. I have no idea if the HDMI connection from the PS3 to AVT to Mits will work. I hope I won't need to buy a switcher for that, I assume the Gefen wouldn't help. Any thoughts?


----------



## TViewer2000

I plan on getting the Yamaha V767 which has 2 HDMI outputs. So I'll have the adapter on HDMI output one, and HDMI output 2 will go directly to the TV. That way I can have two adjustments on the TV. One for 3D and one for regular content. Hopefully they come out with it soon.


----------



## TViewer2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jansilverman* /forum/post/19039031
> 
> 
> Thanks for sending your message and the links. I will be posting my setup as requested.
> 
> 
> I realize that I could use the toslink setup for DirecTV and not miss any lossless content as they don't broadcast the higher resolution formats. Though I didn't consider the lip sync problem as all my inputs (audio and video) currently go through the AVT and I never see the problem. I clearly see how I would if the video goes direct so this doesn't seem like a good solution.
> 
> 
> Consequently, is the Gefen Detective Plus the best solution even if the splitter that Scubawoman uses works? I know it's more expensive but it shouldn't have the lip sync issues.
> 
> 
> When the PS3 3D Blu-Ray capability is available (I understand this will be in Sept.) I want to put it through the AVT and I certainly don't want to limit the HD audio by using toslink. I have no idea if the HDMI connection from the PS3 to AVT to Mits will work. I hope I won't need to buy a switcher for that, I assume the Gefen wouldn't help. Any thoughts?




I've heard that by turning off CEC on all your equipment may help with the receiver passing through the 3D content.


----------



## jansilverman

Sorry, I'm not familiar with the term CEC. Is this something I can turn off on the Integra AVT?


----------



## Darin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jansilverman* /forum/post/19039031
> 
> 
> Consequently, is the Gefen Detective Plus the best solution even if the splitter that Scubawoman uses works? I know it's more expensive but it shouldn't have the lip sync issues.



Honestly, I'm struggling with this myself. There are no guarantees. We'd have to have some huge database of people's configurations... what works, what doesn't, because you just can't nail down these interoperability issues from the little data we can get from the various manufacturers. The Gefen is a rather flexible solution, in that you could use it to trick the adapter into working upstream of the receiver, or to trick the DVR into allowing 3d content, and you could try different EDID settings to find something that works (though I'm not aware of any easy way to program it outside of having access to the device you want it to emulate). On the other hand, it is a little more expensive than a splitter, and it may not be helpful if you can't find something to program it with that has all the traits you need. I've seen some posts of people using it but only getting two channel audio, because they're programming it with the Mits TV data, which doesn't have 7.1 channels. So I've been holding off, hoping that DirecTV does indeed take care of their customers and allow 3d content when connected through an AVR.


The PS3 may have it's own set of challenges. From the posts I've seen, GAMING on the PS3 works through a 1.3 AVR. But I've seen a post that packed from output from a 3d blu-ray player resulted in no sound from the AVR, so I fear we _may_ have the same issue on blu-rays on the PS3 one that firmware is available. If so, that MIGHT be fixable if the 3d adapter was placed upstream of the AVR. IF it passes the audio straight through (even if it's 7.1 HD channels), then the output from the 3d adapter _should_ be understandable by a 1.3 AVR. To the best of my knowledge, the PS3 will output whatever audio format you want, so if the 3d adapter only reports 2 channel capability, that shouldn't be an issue as long as it can pass HD audio. But at this point it's all conjecture until the Blu-ray firmware comes out. For Blu-rays, I'm using an HTPC that will output checkerboard format, and I don't have any problems passing that through my Onkyo 875 and getting HD audio as LPCM (I don't have a video card that can bitstream HD audio, but LPCM works).


As far as CEC, that's just some extra HDMI functionality that lets devices talk and coordinate. I think it will allow things like having a DVD player automatically turn on when the TV is set to that input. I've always read of problems with it, so I've always disabled it (since a programable remote can handle all that anyway). I know the the Mits TV has an option for it. I can't remember if my AVR does.


----------



## el pablo

Are there any HDMI switchers/splitters available that even support 3D Blu Ray? I found this one http://www.octavainc.com/HDMI%20switch%205port.htm that notes it does but I don't know how this would be possible when it is only HDMI 1.3


Any input is greatly appreciated!


Thanks,

Pablo


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *el pablo* /forum/post/19052553
> 
> 
> Are there any HDMI switchers/splitters available that even support 3D Blu Ray? I found this one http://www.octavainc.com/HDMI%20switch%205port.htm that notes it does but I don't know how this would be possible when it is only HDMI 1.3
> 
> 
> Any input is greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pablo


 http://www.amazon.com/Atlona-AT-HAD-...3&sr=1-3-spell 


Read review.


----------



## el pablo

Thanks for link! How is it possible that HDMI 1.3 switchers/splitters can work with 3D Blu Ray when 1.3 receivers can't and require 1.4?


Pablo


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *el pablo* /forum/post/19052721
> 
> 
> Thanks for link! How is it possible that HDMI 1.3 switchers/splitters can work with 3D Blu Ray when 1.3 receivers can't and require 1.4?
> 
> 
> Pablo



This switch apparently doesn't create its own EDID.


----------



## el pablo

Interesting then why do receivers need to? I thought that HDMI 1.4 also had to do this being able to understand the 2x1080 framepacked content?


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *el pablo* /forum/post/19052927
> 
> 
> Interesting then why do receivers need to? I thought that HDMI 1.4 also had to do this being able to understand the 2x1080 framepacked content?



A dumb switch doesn't have to "understand" anything


----------



## el pablo

Thanks again! So any HDMI 1.3 switcher will support 3D Blu Ray? I assume this is the same with splitters? What does the receiver have to understand with 3D Blu Ray that HDMI 1.3 doesn't allow it to?


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *el pablo* /forum/post/19053098
> 
> 
> Thanks again! So any HDMI 1.3 switcher will support 3D Blu Ray? I assume this is the same with splitters? What does the receiver have to understand with 3D Blu Ray that HDMI 1.3 doesn't allow it to?



I was playing with your words a little. It is a reasonable presumption that if a 1.3 switch doesn't add or subtract anything to/from the signal, that it will pass a 3D signal ok; but I don't know how to tell if a given switch does that unless, as with the switch I cited to you, the manufacturer says so.


----------



## Colm

A simple switch just takes the TMDS (video, audio, and data island) data in one end and clocks it out the other without looking at its content. As long as the switch has sufficient bandwidth, it can handle the data. The maximum HDMI bandwidth has not changed from 1.3 to 1.4. The question of whether a 1.3 switch can work with 3D has to do with how all the handshaking that identifies capabilities (EDID) goes on between the source, the display, and the electronics in between goes on.


Switches based on the Sil9185 work this way. Don't know what is in the Atlona product.


Interesting that a switch that appears to be identical to the $49 Atlona switch is available from Kanex from $25.


----------



## el pablo

Thanks for all the info Colm! Is the same true with splitters?


----------



## punkguy666

Best Buy has a new HDMI 1.4 splitter i tested it out on the panasonic 3d set and it works to distribute hd audio to the receiver and 3d hd to the TV. But at least with the Panasonic vt25 it was first necessary to trick the TV by starting the movie with the hdmi going straight to the tv then switching to the splitter during the opening credits. After you do this it works perfectly the TV shows 1080p 3d and the receiver shows Dolby true hd at least until you put in another movie or turn off the player then it is necessary to start the process again. It is a pain but also a promising solution for the future. I hope this helps. It is made by rocketfish retails for $99.99 its probably on best buy .com


----------



## eat meat

There will probably never be a "splitter" because of HDCP just switches.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

You folks mix apples and oranges. The issue is not is there a 3D capable splitter. The issue is that the splitter needs to isolate the hdmi 1.3 non-3D component from passing its information along the chain and thereby shutting off hdmi 1.4, shutting off 3D, at the 3D display, source, etc., for other components.


The Rocketfish splitter at Best Buy does not. While figuring out a work around is interesting it is not functioning as a splitter and isolating the non-3D component's hdmi information.


It can be done. Its being done. The 2 hdmi out 3D players are doing exactly that.


----------



## walford

Some HDMI powered splitters allow the user to select from which connected output device the EDID data is sent to the incoming source.


----------



## Milmanias

Monoprice sells a 4x2 HDMI switch for around $75 that works with 3D.


----------



## jcthomas

Is this the part you reference?

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


Regards,


----------



## Geaux Tigers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darin* /forum/post/19037920
> 
> 
> There are plenty of HDMI splitters (more technically, distribution amps), the trick is finding one that works properly in such a setup. Most current ones seem to create their own EDID, and report back the "lowest common denominator" of the capabilities of the downstream connected devices. You _could_ end up telling the devices upstream of the splitter that you can only handle 2 channel audio (from the TV's EDID and only 2d video (from the AVRs EDID). Search this forum for Scubawoman's post... she seems to have found a splitter that works well for her, and she has similar equipment to you (and me). However, another consideration is, if your DHC 9.9 is similar to my Onkyo 875 (and I expect it probably is), you probably experience some audio and video delay going through the AVR due to the internal processing it does. If you delay the audio, but send the video straight to your TV, you may end up with lip sync issues. Another thing to consider: you won't lose lossless audio if you do toslink from the DirecTV receiver to the AVR, since plain old Dolby Digital is the best you can get out of DirecTV. But that still doesn't solve the lip sync issue, and also doesn't help you if you're trying to use the AVR as a switcher to allow multiple devices like the PS3 to connect to the adapter.
> 
> 
> You are essentially in the same boat I and others are. Neither DirecTV nor Mitsubishi really thought things out (or just didn't care enough) about how their components would work with other components in a typical home theater setup. We are trying to petition DirecTV to modify their current software to allow us to enable 3d output even if their receiver doesn't detect a 3d device directly connected to it. See this thread , and this thread , but most importantly, post your setup in this thread , and explain why you need to go through your AVR.



Has anyone found a switcher that allows one to split a 3D signal into two HDMI outputs. I have a PS3 and a DirecTv HR24-500. Both devices output a 3D signal. My HDTV is a Samsung DLP that accepts a 3D Checkerboard Signal. I have a Mitsubishi 3D-A1 Checkerboard Converter combined with a Gefen HDMI Detective (Mitsubishi EDID programed into it) that allows me to watch 3D on my Samsung HDTV. I am able to run the Checkerboard signal through my Onkyo TX-SR805 A/V Receiver but the audio is limited to 2.0 using the DirecTv Receiver. I believe the Mitsubishi EDID information tells the the DirecTv HR24 that it can only handle 2.0. I use a toslink cable to give me 5.1 sound from my DirecTv 24 since that equipment is limited to 5.1 Dolby Digital anyway. I want to be able to connect my PS3 to my equipment as well. I realize that one can only get Dolby Digital or DTS from the PS3 currently when watching a 3D Blu-ray and that is acceptable to me at this time. However, I do not want to give up DTS-HD or Dolby TrueHD when watching regular 3D movies. Any advise regarding this would be appreciated. I hope my post is not too confusing regarding what I am hoping to do. I attached Darin's post because he did a good job of explaining some of the issues.


----------



## Milmanias




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcthomas* /forum/post/19735017
> 
> 
> Is this the part you reference?
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> Regards,




Yes, that one has been confirmed to work in 3D by another poster in this forum.


Geaux Tigers, I believe that would work for you but your setup is probably more complicated than most; at least the switch has been confirmed to work with D* 3D. I don't have the switch yet, but also use a Mits adapter (on a Mits tv) and PS3; I get around the problem by using HDMI couplers to more easily detach and switch HDMI cables.


----------



## Ualnosaj

I use both a splitter (2 out) AND a switch (4 way) together with no issues doing 3D from HTPC. My setup is a bit convoluted as there are even component -> HDMI converters in the mix


----------



## jmasterdude

Can anyone confirm if the following setup I am planning will work?


I currently have a PS3, Onkyo 805, and a Samsung DLP 6189.


I plan on adding a HDMI switch so that;

for 2D the Audio and Video Signal goes PS3->HDMI switch->onkyo receiver->Samsung DLP.

for 3D the Video signal goes PS3->HDMI switch->Mits converter->Samsung DLP and the Audio signal goes PS3->Onkyo receiver via TOSlink.


I had assumed/hoped that the system could compensate for the receiver lag.


Will this work? and/or will I have serious audio lag problems?


----------



## j.m.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milmanias* /forum/post/19726415
> 
> 
> Monoprice sells a 4x2 HDMI switch for around $75 that works with 3D.



FWIW, I can confirm that the cheaper of the two Monoprice 4x2 switches ( PID 5312 ) also supports 3D.


[EDIT - Quoted previous post to which my response applied. No, this switch will not do what kriktsemaj99 and the OP want (none will AFAIK), but it will pass 3D video.]


----------



## kriktsemaj99

That's all well and good, but not really what the thread is about. The original question was about a "splitter" (i.e. not really a true splitter) that can send 3D video to a display while sending HD audio to an HDMI 1.3 receiver in a format that it can understand. It will take more than a simple splitter to do this, but if someone makes such a device they should be able to sell a lot of them.


----------



## peter0328

Anyone know of an HDMI "repeater"? I got the HDMI splitter from Amazon that's 1 input to 4 outputs and it's a PITA since it handshakes everytime a component is turned on and causes my DCX3400 to freak out and switch resolutions and reset the output settings.


I want an HDMI splitting device that takes the single input and repeats the exact signal to all the outputs whether or not they support the resolution/signal or not. Just have it do a single HDCP check that doesn't get passed through to the source device since I guess that's what is screwing up my Comcast box.


Not sure if what I want exists...


----------



## FronzDan

I'm looking for a way to switch between my two 3d sources into my Mitsubishi checkerboard adapter/Gefen and on to my Sammy DLP. I picked up a nice switch-splitter but my Comcast hcx3400 does the same thing. It flips out, changes output modes, I get a content corruption message that flashes on-screen for a second and then puts out a green screen. The PS3 works with this config no problem.

Now if I pull one HDMI component out of the path the cable box is fine. So cable through switch then tv works perfectly. Cable through 3d adapter works fine. But cable through switch, then 3d adapter, then tv. No-go.


Is there any way to switch between two sources into the 3D-A1 then to tv when one is a comcast cable box?


----------



## doctorG4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19750613
> 
> 
> The original question was about a "splitter" (i.e. not really a true splitter) that can send 3D video to a display while sending HD audio to an HDMI 1.3 receiver in a format that it can understand. It will take more than a simple splitter to do this, but if someone makes such a device they should be able to sell a lot of them.



The best I found is the Gefen 1:2 HDMI splitter with Digital audio which allow to send (lossy)

DD/DTS to the receiver via Toslink.

http://www.gefen.com/kvm/dproduct.jsp?prod_id=8475 


For me normal DD/DTS is more than adequate and I'm not sure that with my B&W surround system I can actually hear the difference.

The only pity is that it it is limited to 5.1 channels (i.e. 7.1 are not supported....) and there I do hear the difference.


I have actually done a mistake by not buying the most expensive Samsung BD player with 2 HDMI out....


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19750613
> 
> 
> That's all well and good, but not really what the thread is about. The original question was about a "splitter" (i.e. not really a true splitter) that can send 3D video to a display while sending HD audio to an HDMI 1.3 receiver in a format that it can understand. It will take more than a simple splitter to do this, but if someone makes such a device they should be able to sell a lot of them.



AFAIK, no one does. Only found on certain 3D BD players


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter0328* /forum/post/19771577
> 
> 
> Anyone know of an HDMI "repeater"? I got the HDMI splitter from Amazon that's 1 input to 4 outputs and it's a PITA since it handshakes everytime a component is turned on and causes my DCX3400 to freak out and switch resolutions and reset the output settings.
> 
> 
> I want an HDMI splitting device that takes the single input and repeats the exact signal to all the outputs whether or not they support the resolution/signal or not. Just have it do a single HDCP check that doesn't get passed through to the source device since I guess that's what is screwing up my Comcast box.
> 
> 
> Not sure if what I want exists...



That would be called a 1 x 4 Distribution Amp.


----------



## nickels55

This seems to be a pretty cheap 3D compatible HDMI splitter:
http://www.amazon.com/HDMI-1-Out-Swi...dp/B0030AZ44O/


----------



## ezdropper

I've been looking at these 3 splitters from Amazon, not sure if any will do 3D though.

http://www.amazon.com/Sewell-Port-Po.../dp/B003I7DIGU 

http://www.amazon.com/Cables-Unlimit.../dp/B0046REBY4 

http://www.amazon.com/Powered-Splitt.../dp/B0019QX97A


----------



## Electricpotatoe

I found that the Rocketfish 3D 2 Way HDMI splitter works for me with my 3D TV and 2D projector. It did not work at first until I put the 3D TV on the 2nd HDMI port. When the 2D projector is off, it passes Full HD Bluray 3D to my Panasonic 3D Plasma TV. When the source is 2D, both the 3D TV and the 2D projector receive the 1080P HDMI signal. I have the input of the 2 Way splitter connected to the output of my 3D ready (1.4 compliant) Pioneer receiver. On the Rocketfish 3D 2 Way HDMI splitter box it says it supports 3D but it does not claim to be a HDMI 1.4 device. I bought it from Best Buy so I could take it back if it did not work. So far, so good.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/19988081
> 
> 
> This seems to be a pretty cheap 3D compatible HDMI splitter:
> http://www.amazon.com/HDMI-1-Out-Swi...dp/B0030AZ44O/



That's a 3 In and 1 Out device. Like if you ran out of inputs on your receiver or TV.


----------



## nickels55

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* 
That's a 3 In and 1 Out device. Like if you ran out of inputs on your receiver or TV.
I don't get the difference? The 3DA-1 has only one input, and I have three 3D devices that need to connect to it (TiVo, PS3, Xbox 360). Wouldn't this adapter work fine for my needs?


----------



## Electricpotatoe

A switch provides a signal to one device at a time. A splitter can provide a signal to multiple devices that are compatable with the input...


----------



## landonsdad

I use the Panny DMP-BDT350, a Mits dlp and a Denon 3808. I bought the Mits 3d kit but do not run the hdmi through it.


I am able to send 3d checkerboard out from Panny through Denon with only 1 hdmi cable and then to Mits and I get 3d pic. It seems checkerboard flows through as 1.3.

Question: Am I losing the best audio? (lack of correct term) How can I tell?



I have now noticed that I have some 3d channels from Time Warner, but only can choose top/bottom or side by side 3d output. I am counting on this scenario to work:


Cable box hdmi out through Mits converter, to Denon to Mits tv. When choosing 3d channel, convert to checkerboard with Mits conv, and through Denon (since checkerboard seems to pass) This allows Denon to remain video selector and my need to replace.


More ? Sometimes I can turn 3d "ON" in the Mits menu and sometimes I can not cursor over to it keeping me from turning it on. I can not figure out what is different when I can or can not do this. Any ideas?


Besides the Samsung glasses that came with the kit, can I use any other brand with my setup?


----------



## bakibd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toysonline*  /t/1257041/hdmi-splitter-with-3d-support#post_18936239
> 
> *Report test 3D player->onkyo 905(HDMI 1.3 AVM)-> Samsuung C-7000*
> 
> 
> Hdmi cable ...1 is 1.4 another 2 is 1.3b
> 
> 
> Check 3D player to TV.....====3D working Fine...
> 
> 
> Using AVR hdmi pass trough ======3D do no work....
> 
> 
> Using HDMI splitter. 1 in and 2 out ( with powersupply)=====3d work ,,,,But AVR cannot detect any HD sound(AVR display no HD sound contack)
> 
> 
> Just go back to the computer Cable shop...Refund the HDMI splitter money>>>
> 
> 
> If possible...PLease let me know....Which brand HDMI splitter can working fine..
> 
> 
> Thanks


In my case, it was reversed. I got hd audio signals to my onkyo tx-sr607 (non-3d) but no 3d to tv. One output removed, it passed 3d signal to tv with no problem. has anyone fond a success?


----------



## Hawkeye83

*Need 4x2 splitter with coax or Toslink out!*

So I've read through most of this thread and tried some things...but I can't get 3D to pass through my 4 x 2 Monoprice matrix. Model number is HDX-420X.

I'm using this cable (26 AWG, Blue Rigger, 50 feet, "latest HDMI technology")
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004GW25WY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

My setup is:
Phillips 3D Blu Ray player (a few years old) -> older, somewhat expensive, 8 foot HDMI cable (can look up specs if needed) -> Monoprice 4x2 matrix -> Blue Rigger, 50 foot, new cable -> Epson 3D projector.

I talked with Monoprice tech support tonight. They had me "reboot" the switch, projector, Blu Ray...start up the projector first, then plug in the matrix...wait a bit...then turn on the Blu-Ray player. It didn't help.

Their only other suggestion was to try their Redmere cables. I'm not dismissing that entirely, but I will say that my setup works if you take the Monoprice switch out of the chain. So, if I plug the Blu-Ray directly into the projector, it works fine, using the same cables...so unless the Monoprice doesn't play nice with my cables, I don't think they are the issue. The cables work fine with the Monoprice in 2D.

I've tried changing some other settings...changing 3D formats, disabling CEC and "HDMI link" (trying to get them not to talk at all)...

I am willing to return this switch and get something better, but it absolutely has to have:

at least 4 inputs and at least 2 outputs
coaxial or toslink output (to my stereo receiver)

Any suggestions? I've hard the Kinivo mentioned, and a few others, but the Kinivo was only 4 x 1. I found a Kinivo 4 x 2 but it didn't have any toslink or coaxial outputs, just HDMI.

Any help on how to fix my set-up or a 4x2 switch with audio out that is KNOWN to work would be appreciated. I can still use my set up for all but 3D. I can get 3D to work, I just have to move a cable...but that kind of defeats the point of the HDMI switch, doesn't it!


----------



## Augerhandle

Hawkeye83 said:


> So I've read through most of this thread and tried some things...but I can't get 3D to pass through my 4 x 2 Monoprice matrix. Model number is HDX-420X.
> 
> I'm using this cable (26 AWG, Blue Rigger, 50 feet, "latest HDMI technology")
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004GW25WY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> My setup is:
> Phillips 3D Blu Ray player (a few years old) -> older, somewhat expensive, 8 foot HDMI cable (can look up specs if needed) -> Monoprice 4x2 matrix -> Blue Rigger, 50 foot, new cable -> Epson 3D projector.
> 
> I talked with Monoprice tech support tonight. They had me "reboot" the switch, projector, Blu Ray...start up the projector first, then plug in the matrix...wait a bit...then turn on the Blu-Ray player. It didn't help.
> 
> Their only other suggestion was to try their Redmere cables. I'm not dismissing that entirely, but I will say that my setup works if you take the Monoprice switch out of the chain. So, if I plug the Blu-Ray directly into the projector, it works fine, using the same cables...so unless the Monoprice doesn't play nice with my cables, I don't think they are the issue. The cables work fine with the Monoprice in 2D.
> 
> I've tried changing some other settings...changing 3D formats, disabling CEC and "HDMI link" (trying to get them not to talk at all)...
> 
> I am willing to return this switch and get something better, but it absolutely has to have:
> 
> at least 4 inputs and at least 2 outputs
> coaxial or toslink output (to my stereo receiver)
> 
> Any suggestions? I've hard the Kinivo mentioned, and a few others, but the Kinivo was only 4 x 1. I found a Kinivo 4 x 2 but it didn't have any toslink or coaxial outputs, just HDMI.
> 
> Any help on how to fix my set-up or a 4x2 switch with audio out that is KNOWN to work would be appreciated. I can still use my set up for all but 3D. I can get 3D to work, I just have to move a cable...but that kind of defeats the point of the HDMI switch, doesn't it!



When the source handshakes, it only passes the least common denominator from what you have hooked up.


----------



## Hawkeye83

Thanks Auger. I did read that. I'm trying to figure out which component is my least common denominator. I know that everything works if you take the Monoprice out of the chain. The only components in the chain at all are two cables, the 3D Blu Ray player, and the 3D projector, and the Monoprice matrix device. No receivers, no 2D TV's, etc. So how do I tell which device is "holding me back?" It seems like it's the Monoprice! Should the manuals of these devices tell me if they are 1.3 vs. 1.4 HDMI capable? The Amazon info doesn't say regarding the Monoprice, anyway. I'll check the manual.

Does anyone think switching to the Redmere cables would help? The Monoprice tech suggested that. I know my cables are capable of 3D bandwidth, because they work when the Monoprice is out of the chain. I'm doubting that changing any settings on the Blu Ray or projector are needed, because again, they work when the Monoprice is out of the chain!


----------



## Rolls-Royce

That Monoprice switch may not be capable of properly driving a 50' HDMI cable, which really is on the long side for 3D. A Redmere cable just might help, or using a switch with "equalization", which is in reality a signal booster.


----------



## TheUglyBad

This splitter/switch has option to send video to hdmi 1 out and audio to hdmi 2. Also has optical audio out. 

Seems perfect for older AVR's which don't support 3D.

Supports 4k so pretty future proof!

http://www.dvdo.com/Quick6/


----------



## Rolls-Royce

TheUglyBad said:


> This splitter/switch has option to send video to hdmi 1 out and audio to hdmi 2. Also has optical audio out.
> 
> Seems perfect for older AVR's which don't support 3D.
> 
> Supports 4k so pretty future proof!
> 
> http://www.dvdo.com/Quick6/


The owner's manual doesn't specifically say that audio from HDMI 1.4 3D data streams is demuxed and repackaged to HDMI 1.3 format before being sent out to the AVR, and this HAS to happen for a 1.3 receiver to work with such a source (the 2-output 3D BluRay players do this). In fact, the only mention of 3D is in the Specifications list when it comes to the HDMI inputs and outputs: "4K Ultra HD 3D capable". Personally, if I were eyeing this switcher with that in mind, before spending the money, I'd definitely want to get a "yea or nay" answer from DVDO.


----------



## TheUglyBad

Rolls-Royce said:


> The owner's manual doesn't specifically say that audio from HDMI 1.4 3D data streams is demuxed and repackaged to HDMI 1.3 format before being sent out to the AVR, and this HAS to happen for a 1.3 receiver to work with such a source (the 2-output 3D BluRay players do this). In fact, the only mention of 3D is in the Specifications list when it comes to the HDMI inputs and outputs: "4K Ultra HD 3D capable". Personally, if I were eyeing this switcher with that in mind, before spending the money, I'd definitely want to get a "yea or nay" answer from DVDO.


My thoughts also so thats why I mailed to DVDO support about this;



> _Quick6 will support video on output 1 (main) and audio on output 2 (aux)_
> 
> _Regards,_


----------



## Rolls-Royce

Honestly, I don't consider that a satisfactory answer. It essentially restates what the manual says, without addressing how the switcher deals with audio from 3D sources. You might get lucky and find that, yes, it does convert v1.4 audio to 1.3 before sending it out to the receiver. But then again, it may only work correctly with 1.3 sources such as 2D BluRay, DVD, and HD. This is a $300-$400 item, so would be not only a disappointment, but an expen$ive disappointment, if it didn't do what you wanted.


----------



## TheUglyBad

Rolls-Royce said:


> Honestly, I don't consider that a sufficient answer. It essentially restates what the manual says, without addressing how the switcher deals with audio from 3D sources. You might get lucky and find that, yes, it does convert v1.4 audio to 1.3 before sending it out to the receiver. But then again, it may only work correctly with 1.3 sources such as 2D BluRay, DVD, and HD.


I see your point. Your right about getting confirmation before buying.


----------



## kmartin173

In case anybody is still looking, this splitter works fine with 3d and a 25 ft. HDMI cable with a 3 ft. extension. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CUMJRLY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## sirdiman

kmartin this splitter wont give the result we want *
(To get 3D, all units connected to the splitter outputs must support 3D)*
What we really need is:
1 hdmi device with 2-4 inputs (switch) to 2-4 outputs (splitter) support 3d and EDID.
From 3d blu-ray ,ps3 etc we send the 3d signal to this hdmi device.Then with edid (the bluray/ps3 etc always will see 3d in out) we set 3d video and 7.1 audio so in the 2 outputs we get 3d no matter what.
Then from outputs we send to 3d tv or 3d projector so we have the 3d image and from 2nd output we send to the receiver input so we have the DTS-HD/Dolby-trueHD/LPCM7.1/ etc
(I will test it in 2-3 days when this switcher/splitter will arrive to me)
The problem here i think is if the receiver takes the 3d hdmi signal will play the sound or all will be black?
One solution is maybe if we get an hdmi cable (only audio signal) from splitter to receiver so the receiver takes the DTS-HD/Dolby-trueHD/LPCM7.1 when all rest are 3d.


----------



## sirdiman

Basically i post a setup for all that have also problems with htpc -multi screens -non 3d receivers etc.
The porpose is to have 3d or 1080p in image and 7.1 or more in sound
The 3d when we miss the 3d receiver and the (DTS-HD/Dolby-trueHD/LPCM7.1/DTS/Dolby-AC3/DSD) from all sources with no need of optical/coaxial (limited to 5.1 and never play DTS-HD/Dolby-trueHD)
We have:
1/htpc (we need the hdmi output to get the 7.1 LPCM/ DTS-HD/Dolby-trueHD)
2/receiver (with no 3d support but with 7.1 LPCM/ DTS-HD/Dolby-trueHD etc)
3/3d displays (tv or projectors)
4/pc monitor/s (up to 3 monitors for extended desctop)
All problems start from EDID that all devices change settings when they dont meet the requirements we want. example: the pc when reboot and see all time the monitor or the blu ray that dont see 3d sink (all outputs to support 3d)
So we have a receiver that we want to have on him all those inputs :
blu ray
ps3
satellite receiver
cable receiver
htpc
etc etc
We start from htpc that has 1-3 monitors and when we connect it in avr then dont see the 7.1 audio etc
we take a 1x2 or x3 splitter with 1080p and 7.1 pcm EDID 
so the pc sees all time 1080p and 7.1 audio and dont change the displays all time
the ps3 and bluray must be forced to give 3d hdmi video and 7.1 audio 
so we take a 2 x 2 or 4x2 or 4x4 switcher/splitter with EDID and 3d support and 7.1 LPCM/ DTS-HD/Dolby-trueHD
in switcher (input) side we connect the blu ray and the ps3 and in the splitter (output) side we connect the receiver and the tv or/and projector (if we bought 2x4 out or 4x4 out)
Here i suggest to better take a 4x4 switcher/splitter or another splitter 3d support 2 x 4 (no need to be EDID) so from the switcher /splitter 2nd out to send to this new splitter (cause we want the receiver to use also his other inputs ) so we get the receiver output in the 1 splitter input and the 2nd output of switcher/splitter to the 2nd input of the new splitter 
In 2-3 days i will test all as im not sure for the part of the 3d hdmi to receiver if the receiver will play the audio or will be blank as he cant handle the 3d video (a hdmi only audio cable may solve it )
All rest are working as i have implemented them
From the outputs of this new splitter we send to tv and projectors etc
In conclusion we need:
1 splitter with 1 in x 2 out or more with edid 1080p and 7.1 etc (for htpc) (30 euro)
1 switcher /splitter 2 in or more x 2 out or more with edid and 3d support and 7.1 (50 euro)
1 switcher/splitter 2 in or more x 2 out or more with no edid but with 3d support and 7.1(40 euro)
(in case you have more devices not 3d or 7.1 connected to your receiver so you dont need to edid them)
or
1 splitter with 1 in x 2 out or more with edid 1080p and 7.1 etc (for htpc) (30 euro)
1 switcher /splitter 4 in x 4 out with edid and 3d support and 7.1 (80 euro)
all in ebay
i cant post links yet cause im noob in this thread


----------



## rekbones

I don't think you are taking into account that a HDMI 1.3 receiver can't decode a 3D HDMI 1.4 audio stream without it being converted to a 1.3 audio stream regardless of the EDID.


----------



## sirdiman

That was that i mentioned :
"In 2-3 days i will test all as im not sure for the part of the 3d hdmi to receiver if the receiver will play the audio or will be blank as he cant handle the 3d video (a hdmi only audio cable may solve it )"

I have test it and the receiver when gets the 3d signal cant play the audio 
I find though two solutions :a/nSplitter Pro 1x2 MK-II DE/QS it has the dreamedid function (70 euro but has 1 input only and 2 outputs) tha edid the input and seperately edid the 2 outputs :3d in input (for bluray and 3d out for 3d tv and 1080p 7.1 audio for receiver) 
maybe though not work for receivers that may trigger 3d flag

b/2 devices switcher/splitters 2in 2 out edid (38 euro each but i get 2 inputs also for ps3)
im gonna use the 3d blu ray or the ps3->with the one 2x2 switcher/splitter with edid :3d and 7.1 audio and get -> output to 3d tv or projector and the second to the 2nd 2x2 switcher/splitter but this with edid :1080p ,7.1 audio for the receiver

result:3d comes out of blu ray or ps3 and goes to 3d tv and 1080p ,7.1 audio to receiver 
i prefer the 2nd choise that probably works and get rid for sure the 3d flag that may trigger to the receiver 

I will update as soon i delivered them
*
update:
*The problem always is the receiver that cant handle the 3d info in any format you sent it so he cant get the audio we want (7.1 pcm hd master or hd true) out of the 3d signal 
We need to demux -de embedding the 3d in 2d after the splitter that has EDID 3d (so the source sent 3d anyway)
There are 2-3 (devices but they cost) and im searching them 
Definetely we need after 3d source a EDID switcher/splitter with 2 outputs one for 3d display (tv-projector) and one output to send in the demux device (hdmi input -de embedding-hdmi 2d output) so we get the 7.1 pcm hd master or hd true audio to receiver


----------

